# Inversion d'application



## seb2889 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je télécharge l'application "Lockitize My Lock", c'est l'application "Face Machine" qui s'installe sur mon iphone 4s.

Pour info, l'application "Lockitize ..." sert à déverrouiller l'iPhone en faisant un schéma au lieu de faire glisser la fléche, comme sur Android.
L'application "Face machine" sert à inverser 2 visages sur une photo où il y a 2 personnes.

C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ?
En tout cas, ça fait chier, je l'ai payé l'appli. (pas cher 0.89)

Autre truc bizarre, c'est l'icone de "Lockitize My Lock" avec écrit "Face...achine" dessous.

Merci.
Seb


----------



## Ealdu (9 Décembre 2012)

Pour l'instant aucune des 2 ne sont trouvables sur l'appstore.  Il y a sûrement un gros soucis.


----------

